# I'm requesting prayers for my baby friend



## Dina (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm requesting prayers for my friend's 1 year old baby who's been in the hospital since he was born due to a diseased heart.  I got news today that they have found a heart and transplant surgery will take place tonight.  I ask for your prayers for this little baby's health.  Today has got to be one of the toughest but most awaited moments for my friend and her family.  Please pray for the surgeons, nurses, tech, etc to guide them and restore health to this little one.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 26, 2006)

what is the baby's name?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2006)

Prayers and hugs are being sent.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2006)

Prayers are on the way Dina.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, Dina!! How very sad for such an innocent little baby to go through something this big. My prayers are being sent at this minute. Like Charlie has asked, I would like his name too.


----------



## Dove (Jan 26, 2006)

My Prayers and thoughts are with every one involved..keep us posted.
Marge~Dove


----------



## wasabi (Jan 26, 2006)

Little One.....


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2006)

I will be thinking of them non stop. Please let us know how the surgery goes as soon as you know.


----------



## Dina (Jan 26, 2006)

His name is Jaime Longoria. His new heart is on its way to the hospital in Chicago and should arrive within 3 hours. Surgeons have begun the first incisions on baby Jaime. It's going to be a long night for all of them. Thank you all so much and please continue to pray for him.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 26, 2006)

Dina,

I had been wondering how Jaime was doing. I am thankful that they have found him a new heart. I pray that the surgery goes well, that his body accepts the new heart, and that he lives a long and healthy life. I also pray that his family feels at peace as he undergoing the surgery and recovery. Jaime and his family have been through so much.

Barbara

P.S. I also am thankful for the family who donated their own child's heart and I pray they are at peace knowing that his or her heart will be helping a wonderful little boy to live.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

Dina,
Jaime has all the thoughts and prayers I can give. Such a tiny soul to go through such an ordeal..Things like this make us feel so hopeless and frustrated, that there is nothing we can do..It makes one wish, they could trade places with this precious dear little boy...Let us know how he is, when you can.

kadesma


----------



## Dina (Jan 26, 2006)

Dearest Charlie, pdswife, MJ, TXgirl, Marge, Wasabi, GB, Barbara and Kadesma:

Thank you so very much for your prayers. The latest news so far is that the baby is doing fine. The new heart is beating like it should, according to the surgeon. Little Jaime did not even bat an eye. They are cleaning him up and taking care of some bleeding but nothing out of the ordinary. They all continue to pray in Thanksgiving. I will check on their carepage tomorrow afternoon and update you all on Little Jaime. Thanks once again for your continued prayers. Hugs to you all,


----------



## corazon (Jan 26, 2006)

That is wonderful news Dina!  What a strong little boy.  I hope that it will continue to go well for him and his recovery goes smooth so that he can finally go home!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry i'm late, but prayers going out from here too dina. man, i'm choked up reading about this. god bless and watch out over his little soul.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2006)

That's great news Dina!  I'll say another prayer or two for a speedy recovery and a very wonderful home coming.


----------



## Raven (Jan 27, 2006)

Our prayers are with him too.

God Bless
~ Raven ~


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohhh Dina, I am glad that Jamie pulled through the critical experience. I was also born with a heart defect, and they had to wait until I turned 5 to have an operation. It was a risky business but I was a stubborn kind of kid and I survived. The medical technology advanced in leaps and bounds from almost 30 years ago and I believe they are so much more capable of performing wonders. He has been met with such an adversity as soon as he came to the world and has risen above like a champion, he will be one tough cookie as he grows up!! All the best wishes and let's hope for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 27, 2006)

Praying For Baby


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2006)

That is great news. He sounds like a fighter. You can't keep someone like that down no matter how little they are. Keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm so glad that he's a tough little guy! I'm sure that someone was holding his hand through it all!!






Prayer's are still coming!!


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2006)

You have my thoughts and prayers. Im really glad to hear he's doing fine. There's nothing that chokes me up more when it comes to baby's.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

Dina, I (we - DH and I) will keep the poor, sweet little one in my heart and thoughts. May he pull through and grown up to live a long and healthy life, thanks to the miraculous gift of a new heart.


----------



## Dina (Jan 27, 2006)

Once again, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for Baby Jaime, his family, doctors, etc.  The latest on the baby is that they are still puzzled about what is going on with him...biopsies are being sent to rule out rejection of the new heart. Beyond that, there are no clear answers. ECMO has again been put on hold as the doctors feel that things are stable for now. We are all standing by. Please keep praying and holding this miracle baby and his family in your thoughts. I will continue to update as I hear from them through the Carepages.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

You got it,Dina!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2006)

I will be thinking of your friends, Dina.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2006)

Will keep praying Dina..

kadesma


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2006)

On the way Dina - and cyber-hugs as well.

2


----------



## Dina (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you all so very much for your support and prayers. Baby Jaime was put on ECMO (Extracorporeal Membrane Oxygenation) to help his new heart and body rest a few days. There is chance of infection, bleeding, stroke, etc. I trust God is holding on to this sweet, innocent baby and will get him through all this. I will post more soon.


----------



## corazon (Jan 28, 2006)

We will keep thinking of Jaime.  It just breaks by heart that such a young boy would have to go through this, but he sounds like a fighter!  Hopefully his new heart will see him through a long, happy life.


----------



## Dina (Jan 29, 2006)

Lil Jaime did very well last night. According to all the docs, he is doing all of the things he needs to in order to get off of ECMO. His heart is doing some of the work and this is encouraging. It is beating consistently and in a very strong fashion. Plans are to tune the machine down late tonite or early am. Docs will see how he does and this will indicate if he is ready. Doctor Bichell feels like his heart should be ready considering his heart was just borderline when he went on ECMO. 

There's a question about brain injury during the episodes of Friday when Jaime had an unexpected high fever. Dr. Bichell pointed out that all of the indicators point to little or no injury. Of course nobody is 100% sure but he has good info that everything is ok. First and foremost, Jaime's kidneys continue to work great. Second, his lactate levels during the event went up to about 4 then crept back down almost immediately to .9 something. He also pointed out that Jaime was not cheated out of O2 for any extended period of time. He did say that high fevers can cause brain injury and Jaime did have a doozey. But he has had them before and did well so we expect this will be the case. 

Thank you for your continued prayers for this family and the donor family.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2006)

Aww, that's great, Dina!! I'm so glad that it looks good for the little guy! I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2006)

What a trooper little Jamie is!!  I hope with all my heart the tide will keep on its positive direction, and will be home soon.  Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted to update you on the baby.  He is off the ECMO and his heart is ticking properly.  The doctors say all is good!  He will be extubated soon.  Thank you for your prayers.  God is great!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes He is!  Thank you for letting us know how Jaime is doing. I'm so glad he is doing so well, and I will continue to pray for him.

 Barbara


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 6, 2006)

Dina, my heart goes out to your baby friend Jamie, and his mom and dad. I will pray, too. The name Jamie is so beautiful, doesnt't it mean "I love"? Take care - Sandyj


----------



## corazon (Feb 6, 2006)

That's awesome Dina!  What an amazing body Jamie has.  I'm sure he's a pretty incredible boy.  Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## funny (Feb 8, 2006)

Iam think of him, My friends lost their baby in Nov last year just before xmas


----------



## Dina (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, that's so sad Funny, and I'm sorry to hear that. I am still praying for this little one since he has his ups and downs everyday. He's still intubated since his L-lung began collapsing again. They are still keeping a close look at him. We pray his new little heart works well for him.


----------



## Dina (Mar 15, 2006)

The baby is coming home!  His heart transplant was a success and he will be transferred to Driscoll Children's Hospital in Texas just to continue monitoring and therapy.  I am so happy and can't wait to see them again.  Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2006)

That is wonderful news Dina!  Thank you for letting us know.

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Mar 15, 2006)

Incredible news!  Glad to hear of it!


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2006)

That is fantastic!!! I am so happy to hear that!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 16, 2006)

What wonderful news..It always lifts my heart when a little one conquers something so difficult...Hugs to a special little boy and his parents, family and friends.

kadesma


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 16, 2006)

Happy News!    

John


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 16, 2006)

What a brilliant news!!  Jaime is indeed a very special boy, and a great champion!!  Now he can look forward to all the wonders the life got to offer... best wishes to him and his family!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2006)

That's great, Dina!! I'm so happy for them!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 17, 2006)

Missed the beginning of this thread. Really happy with the great news Dina.


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2006)

Dina that's wonderful !!!!!!!!!
So glad to hear he'll be okay !


----------



## Dina (Jun 22, 2006)

Once again asking for prayers for this little one.  His new heart had zero rejection but now his bowels and possibly his gull bladder and liver may be deteriorating.  My friend and her baby have been in the hospital for 19 months now.  Prayers for this little one please.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2006)

_Prayers coming now Dina. _

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove (Jun 22, 2006)

Prayers being sent..
Dove


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh no, Dina. Poor little guy. He's a tough one though. My prayers are being added to all the others. Keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohno DIna. So sorry to hear. You have more thoughts and prayers being sent your way as well as to him and his family. Sounds like he's a tough little guy. I really hope he comes through this too.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's hoping all goes well.


----------



## sarah (Jun 23, 2006)

didnt see this thread before.its so sad to see such little souls in trouble. thoughts and prayers for the precious little boy!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2006)

He is in my Prayers.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 23, 2006)

My prayers for much success in this little ones surgery and may a year from now it all be just a memory,with many joyful memories to come.love and energy, Vicki


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 23, 2006)

will say a prayer....


----------



## Dina (Jun 2, 2007)

Baby Jaime has been in and out of the hospital this year.  To say the least, once every month.  My friend and her husband are getting leave without pay because of so many days they've missed from work.  They are in a very tight and stressful situation, both financially and healthwise.  The baby has had a lot of complications with his digestive tract, is still on a feeding tube and rarely eats by mouth.  I request prayers for this family as they're going through some very rough times.  Thank you.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 2, 2007)

Prayers have been sent for Baby Jamie and his family.  Bless you Dina for starting this prayer chain.


----------



## jessicacarr (Jun 2, 2007)

This baby is in my prayers.  Today is the first time I saw the request.  Thank you for giving me the opportunity to pray for this child.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Dina, how sad.  I can't imagine the stress level those parents are under.  Thanks for sharing and, yes, prayers are offered for all.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you for the update on Jaime, Dina.  I will definitely keep him and his family in my prayers.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2007)

_Prayers, still coming Dina for mom and dad as well._

_kadesma_


----------



## sattie (Jun 2, 2007)

Appreicate the update... continued prayers are paramount!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 2, 2007)

Dina, thanks for the update.  Prayers are going out and hopefully this is something this miraculously strong little child can overcome as well with the help of a set of equally strong parents and a good team of doctors.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 2, 2007)

Bless their hearts. I'm so sorry that the family is having to go through this and I'll add my prayers.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## rbmccleary (Jun 3, 2007)

I have 2 little sisters who have been sick since birth. My heart really goes out to your friends. They have my prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 3, 2007)

May they find strength and comfort from their family and friends and all of us here at DC. I am praying for God to bless baby Jamie, mommy and daddy.


----------



## Dina (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for your prayers.  Little Jaime and his parents certainly appreciate them.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd sa that they'd be in my prayers but I don't pray (10 years in catholic school taught me nothing) but they are most definetly in my thoughts and I hope that they come out of this 100% healthy and happy! they have only the best thoughts comeing towards them


----------

